# Scariest thing in a haunted House?



## twistedhickey (Oct 25, 2013)

What is the scariest thing you seen in a haunted house, not in your face annoying but truly scary?

:xbones::xbones::xbones:
Thanks TwistedHickey


----------



## cjerrells (Oct 27, 2013)

For me it's always the sounds rather than the sights!


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds definitely build the anticipation. Kids sitting perfectly still are creepy. Not something you see often from my experience. And after clearing the haunt rooms, seeing the light at the end of the tunnel makes people relax, only to get it good from the ghillie guy in the bushes.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Usually the price of admittance. After that, a person just standing in the distance ... barely visible, but swaying slightly so you know they're there. I just know if I take my eyes off of them, they'll get me.


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

One of the haunts in my area does a great job of the "light at the end of the tunnel," (as DanO'TheDead puts it). You come out of the building and there's an attendant standing there to collect your 3-D glasses and the rope they give you to keep your group together. She tells you have a good night and directs you across the yard to the path back to the parking lot. As soon as you take few steps, a guy with a chainsaw pops out of the port-a-pottie. I took my 15 year old little sister this year and she didn't stop running until she got to the parking lot.

Personally, I think the scariest part of a haunted house is the anticipation: those moments when you sense that _something_ is coming, but don't know when or what it is.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

For me it's always what you don't see. Or barley see before it's too late.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

For me, it's always those things that jump out at you. It always catches me off guard too. It has to be perfect timing though, but it makes me scream every time.

Once a chainsaw guy came out of nowhere and practically chased me half way through the entire haunt. Strongly believe he knew I was scared, lol! Heard him chuckle once he backed off and I even told him he did an awesome job. =) He ended up giving me a thumbs up.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Being scared is different than being startled. It's easy to startle someone, but it wears off quickly. A good scare stays with them for hours or days afterward. A creepy doll or haunted mirror effect is much scarier in my opinion than a guy with a chainsaw, because if it's done right, I'll be thinking of that haunted mirror every time I brush my teeth for a week!


----------



## coasterguy02879 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've always found the scariest thing is not knowing where the next scare will come from. I have been through many haunted houses with either minimal or predictable scares, but one really stood above the rest because seemingly EVERYTHING jumped in there. There was no telling what would move and what would stay still. It was totally unpredictable and the layout was genius! I went back again and again to study what they had done and have since figured out some secrets. It all boils down to suspense.


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

This is what I'm basing my new haunt on. It is going to feature a seance where patrons sit around the table with a Ouija board. I'm still working out all the details, but basically, the scares will come from everywhere. They won't know when or where the scares will come from and the anticipation will be the worst part.

Scare #1 is going to be a lap bar that comes down on their seat like a roller coaster. Imagine walking into a haunt and getting strapped in. What do you think is going to happen that requires restraints?


----------



## Lestaat (Sep 17, 2010)

Darkness.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Any haunt I've ever been in I've gone though it laughing hysterically, with the wife clutching my arm screaming hysterically. (which makes me laugh all the more) The one and only thing that truly scared the pants off me was....an 'exploding' lightbulb.


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

Only 2 things can scare me in a haunted house anymore, air cannons or scare-actor "statues" that come to life at the last second. Both great effects!


----------

